# Desert Tank Timelapse



## JGrimm (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi everyone. I am new user here but I have spent a good amount of time checking out the tanks around this forum.
Anyways, here is my very first desert style enclosure. It is made using excavator sand, calcium sand, and select stones. I have a video timelapse of the build, aswell as some pictures. Hope you guys across the pond like it! If you have question post them on my youtube video, because I visit it much more frequently. Hopefully this is the first of many desert tanks, as I really enjoy building them.

Desert Iwagumi - YouTube


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Thats really nice, but whether or not it'l stay like that once an animal is in it is another question! how secure are the rocks aswell?


----------



## JGrimm (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks. I think it will look fine with an appropriately sized inhabitant. This tank is only 15 gallons, so it can only handle very small and light footed animals. Spiders, scorpions, and small desert dwelling lizards would be perfect for it.

All the large rocks are firmly kept in place with the sand/clay mixture, and with gravity. All the rocks are in a natural resting positions also, even though they appear to be overhangs. Only the tiny rocks are loose.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow that's great, very natural! I think you should put a small lizard in there, like a skink


----------



## brumboa (Dec 30, 2011)

Real simple but effective. Love it!


----------



## ServantOMallard (Nov 18, 2010)

As in THE Grimm of Dendroboard fame? Even if not, that is one gorgeous looking tank, congrats!

Nath


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

Great looking set-up. If it was mine I'd stick a small group of Viper Geckos in there.


----------



## JGrimm (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks guys. And yes the Grimm from Dendroboards. My tropical tanks are also on my youtube.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Very nice could you make a step by step gude on how to make that background with the roots in your amazing rainforest setup?


----------



## gilbery007 (Apr 24, 2009)

What an awesome looking setup, exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## tomsteele (Aug 29, 2011)

which bag size of excavator clay did you use?


----------

